# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.36.00 - Discussion Here

## كفاح الجريح

Added OPPO Deep Flash, Reset AccountLock, Factory Reset, Read/Write QCN, Erase IMEI via EDL mode for qualcomm base devices! Fixed Xiaomi Deep Flash stuck on gbt_backup0.bin bugs for 2015811, 2014811, 2014818, 2014915 etc!   Added: [Samsung] > Added SM-J5108 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE} > Added SM-J510F {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE} > Added SM-J510FN {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE} > Added SM-J510G {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE} > Added SM-J510K {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE} > Added SM-J510S {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE} > Added SM-J510L {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE} > Added SM-J510MN {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE} > Added SM-J510UN {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE} > Added SM-J510H {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Reset Reactivation/FRP/EE}   [Xiaomi] > Added MCE16 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)} -- Beta > Added MAE136 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair Network,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1)} > Added 2016116 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)} > Added 2016117 {Deep Flash,AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2)} > Added 2014502 {AccountLock,Factory Reset} > Added 2014512 {AccountLock,Factory Reset}   [OPPO] Added OPPO Deep Flash via EDL mode for the following (Qualcomm base) devices: Find Series (X9000,X9006,X9007,X9070,X9076,X9077,) N Series (N5110,N5111,N5116,N5117,N5206,N5207,N5209,) R Series (R5s,R7f,R7g,R7c,R7Plusm,R7sm,R7sf,R7kf,R7sPlus,R7 Plusf,R9PlusmA,R9PlustA,R9PlustmA,R9s,R9st,R9sk,R9 sPlus,) A Series (A11,A30,A31,A31c,A31t,A31u,A33f,A33m,A33t,A33,A37 f,A51,A51f,A51w,A51kc,A53m,A53t,A53,A57,A57t) Other Series (1100,1105,1107,1206,3000,3001,3005,3006,3007,3008 ,F1f,F1w,R6006,R7005,R8000,R8001,R8006,R8007,R8016 ,R8107,R8109,R8200,R8201,R8205,R8206,R8207,R830S,R 8306,R831L,R831S,R2010,R2017,R6007,X9079,)   > Added A11 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A30 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A31 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A31c {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A31t {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A31u {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A33m {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A33t {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A33 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A51 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A51kc {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A53m {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A53t {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A53 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added N5110 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added N5117 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added N5207 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added N5209 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R7c {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R7Plusm {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R7sm {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R7sPlus {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R7005 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R8000 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R8007 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R8107 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R8109 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R8200 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R8205 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R8207 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R9PlusmA {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R9PlustA {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R9PlustmA {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair Network} > Added X9000 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added X9007 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added X9070 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added X9077 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added F1w {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added X9079 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A37f {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added 1100 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added 1105 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added 1107 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added 3000 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added 3005 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added 3007 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R830S {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R831S {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R2010 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R2017 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R6007 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R9s {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R9st {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R9sk {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added R9sPlus {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN} > Added A57 {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,BT)} > Added A57t {AccountLock,Factory Reset,Read/Write QCN,Repair(IMEI1,IMEI2,MEID1),Repair(WIFI,BT)}   Fixed: > Added Samsung COMBINATION files uploaded to support site (Support: Samsung_SW/!REPAIR_UNLOCK/COMBINATION/) > Added OPPO Deep Flash, Reset AccountLock, Factory Reset, Read/Write QCN, Erase IMEI via EDL mode for qualcomm base devices > Fixed Xiaomi Deep Flash stuck on gbt_backup0.bin bugs > Fixed Xiaomi Factory Reset bugs > Optimized Xiaomi qualcomm firehose communcation protocol   Information: * OPPO (Qualcomm base) switch to EDL mode: Power off, Vol Up + Vol Dn, Connect USB Cable التحميل من هنا
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

